# depuis



## SãoEnrique

Bonjour comment traduiriez-vous "depuis" en italien "Da quando" ou seulement "Da" ?


_Da quando_ ho fatto questo lavoro sono contento. 

Ti ho visto _da_ molto tempo.

Non ho parlato italiano _da quando/da_ ho tredici anni.


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Zanton

SãoEnrique said:


> Bonjour comment traduiriez-vous "depuis" en italien "Da quando" ou seulement "Da" ?
> 
> 
> _Da quando_ ho fatto questo lavoro sono contento.
> 
> Ti ho visto _da_ molto tempo.
> 
> Non ho parlato italiano _da quando/da_ ho tredici anni.
> 
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.





Da quando faccio questo lavoro sono (molto) contento.

Da quando faccio questo lavoro sono felice.



 *SãoEnrique*, mes compliments pour ton italien!

Tchao


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ciao Zanton,

Sia il(la) benvenuto(a) al foro!

Grazie per la tua risposta ma quello che io vorrebbe sapere più precisamente è se in Italiano "depuis" può aver due traduzioni come "_Da quando_" che ha confermato, oppure, usando "_Da_".

Ho già visto questa frase che io traduco per: 

Lavoro _da_ molto tempo.
Je travaille depuis beaucoup de temps/longtemps.

Che ne pensa ?


----------



## Zanton

Zanton said:


> *Da* quando faccio questo lavoro sono (molto) contento.
> *Depuis* _que_ je travaille je suis (très) contente.
> 
> Depuis = da (allora) , è sempre accompagnato, supportato da una preposizione, avverbio o riferimento temporale.
> 
> 
> Depuis lors: *da* quel momento
> 
> Depuis hier/dix ans: *da* ieri/ da 10 anni
> 
> Depuis toujours: *da* sempre
> 
> Depuis le début jusqu'à la fin: dall'inizio alla fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SãoEnrique*, mes compliments pour ton italien!
> 
> Tchao


----------



## SãoEnrique

Grazie Zanton, ma se scrivo per esempio "_Depuis que_ je t'ai vu je suis content" lo devo tradurlo per "_Da quando _ti ho visto sono molto contento" ?

Se capisco bene "depuis" è iguale a "da" quando c'è un avverbio o riferimento temporale come hai detto, e, "Da quando" è utilizzato quando non ci sono di riferimenti temporali.

È giusto?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour SãoEnrique 

Je pense simplement que

"*depuis que + [proposition]*" = "*da quando"*
_"__Depuis __que_ je travaille je suis (très) contente."
_"Da __quando__ f_accio questo lavoro sono (molto) contento."

Sinon, simplement "*da*"
_Depuis _hier / dix ans: _da _ieri / da 10 anni

Donc, mais attends confirmation !





SãoEnrique said:


> *Da quando ho fatto faccio questo lavoro sono contento.*
> 
> *Ti ho visto da molto tempo. *Je ne suis pas sûre de comprendre ce que tu veux dire
> 
> *Non ho parlato italiano da quando ho tredici anni.*


----------



## SãoEnrique

DearPrudence said:


> Bonjour SãoEnrique
> 
> Je pense simplement que
> 
> "*depuis que + [proposition]*" = "*da quando"*
> _"__Depuis __que_ je travaille je suis (très) contente."
> _"Da __quando__ f_accio questo lavoro sono (molto) contento."
> 
> Sinon, simplement "*da*"
> _Depuis _hier / dix ans: _da _ieri / da 10 anni
> 
> Donc, mais attends confirmation !



Bonjour DearPrudence,

Merci pour votre réponse mais pourquoi à la première phrase le passé composé ne convient pas et il est remplacé par le présent de l'indicatif "Da quando ho fatto/ faccio questo lavoro sono contento" ?

Pour la seconde phrase je voulais "Je t'ai vu depuis longtemps" donc je l'ai traduite par "Ti ho visto da molto tempo".

Merci SãoEnrique


----------



## DearPrudence

Pour "_Depuis __que_ je *travaille *je suis (très) contente.", bah, c'est comme en français, c'est le présent.

Pour la seconde phrase, "*je t'ai vu depuis longtemps*", je ne comprends toujours pas ce que cela veut dire 
Pour moi, c'est soit :
*"Je ne t'ai pas vu depuis longtemps"* ou
*"Je te connais depuis longtemps."*


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao SãoEnrique,

Le problème, je pense, est de savoir si en français tu dirais "depuis que j'ai fait ce travail, je suis content". DearPrudence et moi, on dit "depuis que *je fais* ce travail, je suis content" (da quando faccio questo lavoro, sono contento), ou "depuis que *j'ai fini* ce travail, je suis content" (da quando ho finito questo/quel lavoro, sono contento).

Stammi bene.

Edit: Ciao DP


----------



## Zanton

SãoEnrique said:


> Bonjour comment traduiriez-vous "depuis" en italien "Da quando" ou seulement "Da" ?
> 
> 
> _Da quando_ ho fatto questo lavoro sono contento.
> Da quando ho terminato/finito quel/il lavoro sono contento.






SãoEnrique said:


> Ti ho visto _da_ molto tempo.
> Non ti vedo da molto tempo. / Non ti ho visto per molto tempo.





SãoEnrique said:


> Non ho parlato italiano _da quando/da_ ho tredici anni.
> Non parlo italiano da quando avevo tredici anni.
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.






SãoEnrique Hai ragione, prima ho semplificato parlando solo del presente.

Depuis: da   http://www.larousse.com/it/dizionari/francese-italiano/depuis


----------

